# African pygmy hedgehog, few Q's?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just been reading up on them but I thought I'd get some first hand answers.

Ok firstly care sheets don't seem to tally when it comes to recommended enclosure size. I was if a 3x2ft viv is ok? If I got it custom built I could fit 3.5" ft by 2" into the space I was considering as the main possibility for one.

As for the rest I think I've understood it but If anything is wrong or missing do let me know...

Temperature: Room temp pretty much, but not allowing it to drop below 18c and not above 27-28c.

Feeding/Water: Hedgehog food or good quality cat biscuits. Live food like meal worms/crickets/roaches etc, cooked chicken. Some seem to mention fruit and veg and some don't...I'd assume in the wild they're mainly insectivores so....any consensus here? Water and Food in heavy non tip but shallow bowls.

Substrate: Some seem to suggest newspaper mainly then softer things for bedding, some seem to say the whole enclosure being covered in Aspen shavings is a better idea. Newspaper sounds easier to deal with..

Shelter: I've always liked those little wooden houses you often have for hamsters, guinea pigs etc, most aren't specific, just..somewhere to hide with soft bedding.

Litter box: Seems some breeders sell them litter trained, so likely I'd want to copy their brand of cat litter. But otherwise a pretty shallow plastic box with dust free non-clump cat litter.

Toys: A wheel seems a good idea, though avoiding ones with gaps their legs can fall through...is this sort of one a good idea?

Super Pet Silent Wheel Large Spinner 12" Rat Chinchilla: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Finally also it seems putting a few flat rocks down might be an idea as it seems it can help wear their claws a bit so trimming isn't needed so often?

Probably missed some stuff but any advice would be great.: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> Just been reading up on them but I thought I'd get some first hand answers.
> 
> Ok firstly care sheets don't seem to tally when it comes to recommended enclosure size. I was if a 3x2ft viv is ok? If I got it custom built I could fit 3.5" ft by 2" into the space I was considering as the main possibility for one.
> The bigger the better- mine is in a 4 x 2 just now and uses every inch of space, plus comes out at night to run around the room.
> ...


Handle from day one, whether or not he's quilling and enjoy


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

check out Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum
pretty much anything hoggy you can think of will be answered here :2thumb:


----------



## WildAutumn (Dec 21, 2010)

Hedgehog food is a no-no. You can't feed APH's the same stuff they make for wild hedgies, it's got too much fat and stuff in it, because wildies need to store fat for hibernation, APH's would just get too fat and their system wouldn't be able to cope. 

I use a mix Purely chicken from [email protected] and Science Plan Low fat, veggies sometimes, although Ghost doesn't really eat much of them, and cooked chicken, or beef every other day. A high quality wet cat food as a treat, only very rarely though (again, I use a Purely chicken one - it's 90% chicken! I give her a teaspoon or so and then chop up the rest into meal sized bits and freeze them), and a few mealworms everyday just for being so gorgeous! She loves them!

Hope that helps

Em


----------

